# Du lịch ngoài nước > Khách sạn >  Các khách sạn Quôc Tế khuyến mãi trong hè 2014

## nguyenmytien

Các khách sạn Quốc Tế đang có chương trình khuyến mãi hè 2014, giảm giá đến 40% giá phòng cho các khách sạn 4-5* trên thế giới.
 Gọi ngay cho chúng tôi để đặt phòng.
Công ty Cổ Phần FIDITOUR                             Địa chỉ: 129 Nguyễn Huệ, Quận 1, Tp Hồ Chí Minh
Hotline: 0909.004.317 Mỹ Tiên

----------

